# Full body spray (and anyone used Sureclean Lisburn)



## Damien_ (May 11, 2014)

Hi guys

I've had my MR2 MK2 for a few months now, and it's getting closer to the point where I need to finish off all the mods and fixes with a full body spray.

I'm looking for recommendations for body shops that specialise in full body work in Northern Ireland.

It's a comparatively small car with not a whole lot to paint (makes cleaning it easier :argie but I want the best job possible. 

Over the years the previous owners have touched up the spoiler (badly, drip marks) and there is 'blending' that hasn't been done properly that has left a lovely red to pink gradient. There's also small scratches and stone chips here and there that need sorted.

Also, I'm thinking of using Sureclean in Lisburn to do a full steam clean and waxoyling - anyone used them before?

Thanks!


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

Sureclean have an excellent reputation.....but you will pay a premium for that
Regards
C


----------



## Damien_ (May 11, 2014)

Thanks, I'd rather pay and get it done properly, seems like a worthwhile investment.

Any suggestions on the body paint question?


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

I have used Keith at * T.B.R. Accident Repair Centre *
a little off the beaten track but (for me) he did an excellent job. and he is good on pricing.
TBR Accident Repair Centre.	028 9082 6789.	Moss Rd, Drumbo
Carryduff direction.

Give him a ring or drop by and have a chat and see if he can do the job
Regards
C


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

xiphidius said:


> I have used Keith at * T.B.R. Accident Repair Centre *
> 
> a little off the beaten track but (for me) he did an excellent job. and he is good on pricing.
> 
> ...


X2 great guys and not too hard to pay if u want one of the best body shops around give auto body in newtownards a call there work is by far the best I've seen


----------

